# Pump Sprayer



## blaken (Jul 2, 2012)

Has anyone here used a pressurized tank sprayer like this.http://www.lowes.com/pd_36943-89543-5318_4294936085__?productId=3711310I've seen them used on TV.  Is it any better then the standard squeeze bottle?  Also where can I get a food grade version?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 2, 2012)

If you have an 80" smoker that is usually loaded with 10 Butts or 20 Racks it is worth it. But for us weekend warriors smoking 1-2 Butts or 4 Racks, a cheapo spray bottle from a Kitchen Supply store is plenty. I don't remember ever using more than 2Cups of Spritz on any smoke and those sprayers, although a nice toy, holds 1-2 Liters. Save your money for extra Meat...JJ


----------



## blaken (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks JJ

Sounds good.  If it's not going to make anything turn out better I'll stick with my spray bottle.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 3, 2012)

Blake those big Sprayers put out a lot of volume so you may save a couple of seconds of open smoker time but I am not sure the Price, Waste or Clean up time is worth the difference...JJ


----------

